# Turtle



## tjjackson63 (Jun 17, 2012)

First time sharing a photo on here. I took this one this morning...I'm just glad he didn't snap into my lens!


----------



## rwmson (Jun 18, 2012)

Awesome shot! You really nailed the focus on the eyes.


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Jun 18, 2012)

I say it's a " Standoff! Great shoot!

Best,
dario.


----------



## westr70 (Jun 18, 2012)

That is just a great picture. Well done.


----------



## tjjackson63 (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm sorry for taking so long, I forgot to get back to this post! Thank you all for the compliments. : )


----------

